# Panagiotis Christopoulos's Progression Thread | Road to Greek Clock NR | Road to sub-15 3x3 | Road to full 2x2 CLL | Road to Skewb Full NS



## Panagiotis Christopoulos (Oct 7, 2022)

Im currently practicing clock for NR. Shall i learn anything?


----------

